# Free Knife Yamawaku Santoku 165mm (win it)



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi guys. I thought i would do a little giveaway. Its a yamawaku Santoku 165mm with a burnt chestnut handle. The knife is in pretty good shape. Has some scratches and patina but stil working great. the knife has my initial's M.G on japanese  but i guess you can live with that since its a free knife. 

Since there will be more then one (i think) that wants the knife, i will draw a winner postnumber on this thread on the ppl whos in. i will do it on sunday. whoever wins will pay for the shipping. i live in Sweden so you can count on atleast 15 bucks i think.

If you wanna play you say "IM IN"

Best Luck
//Magnus


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 4, 2012)

I was just looking at some Yamawaku, then clicked over here to find this tread. 

IM IN


----------



## CanadianMan (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm In


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 4, 2012)

View attachment 9678
View attachment 9679
View attachment 9680
View attachment 9681


----------



## bikehunter (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Zach (Sep 4, 2012)

i'm in

(and thanks! awesome of you)


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 4, 2012)

Very generous of you. I don't need it, but one of my cooks can use it. I am in.


----------



## JasonD (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks for doing this Mr. Magnus!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in too


----------



## bobhoveyga (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm In!!


----------



## cclin (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## JMac (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## adletson (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome gesture! I'm in!


----------



## Chifunda (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in.

My daughter could use it at work.


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow, what a generous thing to do! I'm in!


----------



## RobinW (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in!
And if i win shipping wont be bad....

Thanks fordoing this.


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in! Very generous of you!


----------



## hax9215 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in with a sous-vide!!! Thanks!

Haxthe Cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in, thanks Magnus! Very kind of you


----------



## DeepCSweede (Sep 4, 2012)

Sure, what the heck - I'm IN. Thanks Magnus.


----------



## Benuser (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## add (Sep 4, 2012)

Thanks for the GAW!

Heck yeah, in here.


----------



## Andrew H (Sep 4, 2012)

I was just looking at these on eBay. I'm in!


----------



## Dusty (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## SameGuy (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in. 

Thanks!


----------



## UCChemE05 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks Magnus!


----------



## Bigwaved (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## turbochef422 (Sep 4, 2012)

That's awesome. Thanks for doing it. I'm in


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 4, 2012)

Im IN!


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 4, 2012)

i'd love to try one of the Yamawakus, so i'm in. if i win, i'll use it and then pass it to a friend who could use a nice knife.


----------



## GLE1952 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 4, 2012)

Mr.Magnus said:


> View attachment 9678
> View attachment 9679
> View attachment 9680
> View attachment 9681



It looks like you tried to dl more than one pic at a time. You have to do 1 at a time, no idea why. it used to be that you can dl more than 1 at a time. Btw im Not Not in. If it is anything like the Nikiri it is a great little cutter.


----------



## dough (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## Micioarch (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## chefwatson (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in! Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## juhha (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice giveaway!:thumbsup:

I'm in!


----------



## Candlejack (Sep 5, 2012)

I've wanted to try one of these Yamawaku for a while but never got around to it, so i'm in!


----------



## jayhay (Sep 5, 2012)

Dude, so awesome! I'm in for sure!


----------



## stevenStefano (Sep 5, 2012)

My younger colleague could probably put this to use, so I am in. Nice gesture, thanks


----------



## chinacats (Sep 5, 2012)

Thank you sir, I'm in!


----------



## Hermes7792 (Sep 5, 2012)

im in!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow a few more then i thought hehe :clown:


----------



## Hattorichop (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in as well, thanks Mr. Magnus.


----------



## TB_London (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in, cheers for the chance


----------



## ParJ (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in, very generous of you.


----------



## MrBoogs (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm in. 

And regardless of the results, thank you for the generosity.


----------



## Mitbud (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Twistington (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in... can't hurt.


----------



## jigert (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks Magnus!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 6, 2012)

Like Kim Kardashian, everyone is in it...wouldn't stop me, so I'm in it, too....Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 6, 2012)

nice to see so many ppl. ill draw a winner on sunday and ship the knife on the monday. wish you all good luck.


----------



## daveb (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in. Thanks.


----------



## arny1 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in. Kind gesture, will match the nakiri.


----------



## Talal (Sep 6, 2012)

im in!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 6, 2012)

I will let others have this opportunity, butt I will say good on ya for doing this!


----------



## devsung (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in.


----------



## Mike9 (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm in - thank you for putting this up Mr. Magnus. Any relation to Magnus Robot Fighter?


----------



## chinacats (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome Arny1!!!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 7, 2012)

Mike9 said:


> I'm in - thank you for putting this up Mr. Magnus. Any relation to Magnus Robot Fighter?



haha never hurd of that comicbook hero before


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 7, 2012)

chinacats said:


> Welcome Arny1!!!



think your in the wrong thread lol


----------



## Crothcipt (Sep 8, 2012)

arny1 said:


> I'm in. Kind gesture, will match the nakiri.



nope arny1's first post.

Welcome arny. lol this will not help with the number generator.


----------



## arny1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yep, first post. Long time lurker and relatively new member. I have just ordered a nakiri for my b/day present to myself. Have read a bucket load and now need to put it to practice. Good luck to all.

Thanks for the welcome.
arny1.


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm in.

Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 9, 2012)

And the winner is .............. :spin chair: .............. Number #26 tgraypots ! enjoy it and post some pictures when its in use. PM SENT.

Thanks for playing
Magnus


----------



## mc2442 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats! I am sure you will enjoy the knife.


----------



## pumbaa (Sep 9, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## JasonD (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats tgraypots! And thanks again Magnus.


----------



## Kriegs (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm in if there's still time!!


----------



## Mr.Magnus (Sep 9, 2012)

Kriegs said:


> I'm in if there's still time!!



Time is out sry.


----------



## kalaeb (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats Tom! 

Thanks again Mr. Magnus for the give away.


----------



## tgraypots (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone! especially Magnus! I gave away my last santoku to my sister a year ago, and even with all the chef's knives and gyuto's I have, I often miss it. I'm looking forward to receiving it and can't wait to put it to use. Thanks again Magnus!!!


----------



## Benuser (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations, Tom. Magnus, thank you for the initiative.


----------



## jigert (Sep 9, 2012)

Congratulations, Tom!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 9, 2012)

congratulations Tom! Thanks, Magnus


----------



## SameGuy (Sep 9, 2012)

Missed it by THIS ][ MUCH!!! 

Congrats Tom! And thank you, Mr. Magnus!


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 9, 2012)

A big congrats all around!


----------



## jayhay (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats and thanks Mr. Magnus for doing this :thumbsup:


----------



## Zwiefel (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats Tom! Makes up for missing out in the drawing I did (different venue)...think you came out ahead with this though


----------



## brainsausage (Sep 10, 2012)

Congrats Tom, and thanks again Magnus!


----------



## add (Sep 11, 2012)

brainsausage said:


> Congrats Tom, and thanks again Magnus!



Yes, and very much so.


----------



## GLE1952 (Sep 11, 2012)

I've got a feeling that knife has found a good home! Congratulations Tom


----------

